

32 Things You Are Hereby Allowed To Do - azulac
http://earthyogi.blogspot.com/2011/04/32-things-you-are-now-allowed-to-do.html
Because permission is the origin of success
======
codingthebeach
This would be a great piece of content if one were to divorce it from the New
Age "Ashtanga Yoga Mother Earth" overtones and just give us the list, free of
dogma.

~~~
Luyt
Indeed; the word "Energy" is being used in its New-Age meaning.

 _"Faith in pseudoscience is rampant. Everywhere you turn, intelligent people
fully accept the existence of anything from psychic phenomena, to angels, to
new age healing techniques, to ancient health schemes based on mysterious
energy fields not understood by science. Most of these paranormal phenomena
rely on "energy," and when the performers are asked to explain, they'll gladly
lecture about the body's energy fields, the universe's energy fields, Chi,
Prana, Orgone, negative energy, positive energy, and just about anything else
that needs a familiar sounding word to explain and justify it. Clearly, there
are too many loose interpretations of the word energy, to the point where most
people probably have no idea exactly what energy really is."_

From: <http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4002>

------
ck2
I was with this until they started talking about "God" which I thought was
very disrespectful to people who don't follow their beliefs.

Then I saw the "vogue cover" and realized how disconnected the whole list was
- who values themselves based on the judgment/mimicry of mass media? Ego is
the spirit killer.

------
kleiba
This is so corny.

